# Simplicity 5212.5 manual transmission issue



## kdog (May 7, 2021)

Hello everyone I have an issue with the manual transmission in a 5212.5 Simplicity. It is a 5 speed and it will go fine in 1st and 2nd but 3,4,5 it pulsates bad meaning it will go fast and slow fast and slow kind of strange. I have been looking on different sites and I don't see anything except for the hydro's there is plenty of that out there. When I bought the tractor the guy said it probable just needs a new drive belt so I put a new belt on and no change. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello kdog, welcome to the forum.

I would look for a sheared key on the transmission drive pulley or on the axles where the wheels attach.


----------

